# Southeast Pa snowstorm January 26th



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Heres some storm pics from Collegeville, pa we got hit with around 14 iches of snow from the 26th to the 27th


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

some more pics


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice pictures! Seems like a good storm. Question about your wings: Do you ever run into curbs, and have a problem bending or breaking them?


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

No problems with them I love them. I clean curbs no problem the poly edges on the wings flex so there fine.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks like a good chunk of snow. More then I like.

You don't want to be hitting curbs with Western wings. They are weak and we reinforce all of ours.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

This is the second season for mine and the only thing I do is ride the curb w them I've never hit anythig with them and there great


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

How do you reinforce your wings?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looking at your 7th picture, those horizontal piece's on the back of the wing, we close those in with flat steel. You have to bend it around the bracket as it goes to the back of the plow. Kind of hard to explain. I will try and get a pic monday but I bet I forget by then.


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

we got about 10in. outta this storm...it was a nice one....hear there is another coming for this tues.-wed.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea I heard tuesday were supposed to get hit w more than what we just got and if you could get pics of the wings reinforced that would be great, thanks


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Got bored so I went for a drive.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice job, so you just welded a piece of metal there


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That's all. On the other set we welded a piece in between those 2 brackets and it has worked well also.

On my personal truck I never had to put anything on the wings. I guess if you own it and have to pay to repair it you treat it a little better. Things wings are on employee driven trucks. One guy broke the wings the second night out.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea mine are on my personal truck so I'm definantly more cautious with my own truck. Still a good idea though if I ever get bored


----------

